# Black earth tiger (Haplopelma schmidti)



## robc (Nov 22, 2007)

Pictures of my new black earth tiger.


----------



## GoTerps (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice spider, but it's not _Haplopelma schmidti_.   

Eric


----------



## Urbanspider (Nov 22, 2007)

*Black Earth Tiger*

Looks like a Haplopelma Hainanum to me. I have an H. Schmidti (dark phase) and its a lot lighter in color than H. Hainanum. I picked up a Hainanum this summer at ATS and it looks just like the critter in your pictures. She made a deep burrow and all I've seen of her since are her legs poking out occasionally. Give her deep substrate to burrow in. I put in some 'leaf litter' as well to give it the rainforest floor effect. She seems happy so far.
Enjoy, just keep your fingers out of reach.

Happy Thanksgiving!


Urbanspider


----------



## GoTerps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Urbanspider,



Urbanspider said:


> Looks like a Haplopelma Hainanum to me. I have an H. Schmidti (dark phase) and its a lot lighter in color than H. Hainanum.
> 
> Urbanspider


AFAIK, there is NO _H. schmidti_ "DCF".  

The only "real" _H. schmidti_ is what is sold as "GCF".  

Volker has stated that the spiders he's examined in the past as _H. schmidti_ "DCF" always turned out to be _H. hainanum._.  He has never seen a "DCF" _H. schmidti_.  

Eric


----------



## syndicate (Nov 22, 2007)

looks like haplopelma vonwirthi or haplopelma sp.vietnam.dont quote me on that tho!


----------



## robc (Nov 22, 2007)

syndicate said:


> looks like haplopelma vonwirthi or haplopelma sp.vietnam.dont quote me on that tho!


I do know the guy said it came from vietnam, I did some research on her and the Haploplma shmidt did look lighter I do know she has tiger stripes on her abnomen but she is very dark, are the species above related to her? They called her a black earth tiger is this correct? How large does she get, I know she is aggressive, very aggressive....I thought she was related to the cobalt. She has made a huge den about 12" across 5" tall & 15" deep & I managed to help her build her den right against the glass...I am lucky because I can see her at all times & I installed a few red lights on the inside of her den and she doesnt even know they are there. If you guys find out anymore info on what she is let me know, I would have done more reasearch on her but I had to buy her I didnt have a choice. Thanks!


----------



## robc (Nov 22, 2007)

Urbanspider said:


> Looks like a Haplopelma Hainanum to me. I have an H. Schmidti (dark phase) and its a lot lighter in color than H. Hainanum. I picked up a Hainanum this summer at ATS and it looks just like the critter in your pictures. She made a deep burrow and all I've seen of her since are her legs poking out occasionally. Give her deep substrate to burrow in. I put in some 'leaf litter' as well to give it the rainforest floor effect. She seems happy so far.
> Enjoy, just keep your fingers out of reach.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> ...


I think I agree with what you have posted I have done some more reasearch and I think you are right this spider does not have any red stripes like h.schmidti is supposed to have it sounds to me like a h.Hainanum because this spider is very dark and you realy have to look close to see the tiger stripes ( dark grayish colored stripes) on the adomen. I can tell you one thing she is going to be a large spider....she has very thick legs.


----------



## ZooRex (Nov 22, 2007)

Alright than whats this?





Sold to me as H.minax, thought to be H.schmidti, but some people here said it was H.vonwirthi. I'd really like to figure out what spider I have, nevertheless it was definatly worth the $12. ~ Rex


----------



## syndicate (Nov 22, 2007)

the spider above is def not Haplopelma hainanum.rex your spider is probaly also vonwirthi or longipes.your spider could also be haplopelma longipes robc.check this thread out
http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=9150&st=0&hl=longipes
basicly longipes should have this patch of hair on leg IV





vonwirthi lacks this.


----------



## robc (Nov 22, 2007)

syndicate said:


> the spider above is def not Haplopelma hainanum.rex your spider is probaly also vonwirthi or longipes.your spider could also be haplopelma longipes robc.check this thread out
> http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=9150&st=0&hl=longipes
> basicly longipes should have this patch of hair on leg IV
> 
> ...


take a look at this pic - found it on another thread and it looks almost identical to my new T. what is this? the longpipes isn't as dark as mine - mine is very black with very faint tiger stripping.


----------



## robc (Nov 22, 2007)

is it possible that it's a H. Minax? checked out some photos online and that's about the closest match to mine.


----------



## EDED (Nov 24, 2007)

i see very long setae on the bottom of frontal femurs,,,

so no minax.



does it have a white 'beard'? 

and its black?

and the dealer sold it to you as a black earthtiger?

Haplopelma hainanum.  done and done.

also can you PM me where you got her from?

i am keeping an eye out for any black earthtigers that are unusually blacker and a little more fatter legs.

i have 5 hainanum and they never get that black (on the abdomen especially post/premolt whenver),,,so it could be just your picture, if not then I am very interested where you got it from.


----------

